
AB-626 California Retail Food Code: microenterprise home kitchen operations - dawhizkid
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB626
======
dawhizkid
I was just thinking about building the "Etsy for food." This bill sounds like
it will essentially legalize in CA selling food made in the home kitchen
through a 3rd party marketplace in the same vein as Uber/Airbnb/Etsy.

Huge opportunity to turn every kitchen into a take out restaurant IMO!

